# Dooly county



## Madsnooker (Oct 20, 2004)

What a great opening weekend for hunting. I saw deer each time out. Watched 3 bucks chase a doe. One was a legal 8 pointer that needed another year or 2. 

Also, one of my brothers shot a monster (so he says) but we could not find him. We even called in a tracking dog using GON. Great people and a very good dog but still no luck. We had a good blood trail but the deer crossed a creek and that is were we ran into trouble. : My brother is leaving tomorrow to go back up and search and look for buzzards. He said it was one of the biggest deer he has ever seen.


----------



## joe31709 (Oct 21, 2004)

Where at in Dooly county, if ya need anyhelp let me know, I like looking for deer.

Joe


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 21, 2004)

Yep, deer were moving on us as well....but nothing 'sizable'.    

Anyone seein' any chasin' yet in the Dooly county area?

Bandy


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright guys....I've scheduled off next week to be in the woods and I want to hear some reports of chasing....    anyone in the Dooly area witnesses increased rutting activity?     I beginning to wonder if I should hunt the 3rd wek instead of the 2nd.   : 

Bandy


----------



## Flint Hunter (Nov 1, 2004)

Hunted Dooly/Macon Co. this weekend.  It was was sooo hot.  I only saw three doe, one turkey and one hog.  One of the doe was trotting through the woods.  I got my gun up waiting for the big boy to be behind and it turned out there were 4 coyotes trotting after the doe.  Seconds later there was one less coyote after that doe.    Anyway, no bucks this weekend, although we saw a lot of activity on opening weekend with the cooler weather.  We had a lot going against us this weekend; full moon, hot weather, farming activity, etc.  I am excited about this coming weekend.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 8, 2004)

*Tampa*

Hey tampa, that's my club. When did you see that guy with a buck?  I hunted this weekend and someone shot Sunday morning, but I didn't get down to find out what it was.  Do you remember seeing a truck and what type it was?  Thanks for info.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 9, 2004)

Is this a GA hunting board or a FL get together.  I live in Apollo Beach.


----------



## Hooks "n Arrows (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Gone,

Just closed on a house in Apollo Beach.  How do you handle the choice between hunting and fishing?  We are still living in Lithia but should be moving in a month.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tampa*

We have 1100 acres right there.  It consists of about 4 different ages of clearcuts and then those bottoms right there at the line that couldn't be cut.

When you say on the east side of the ride, do you mean the right or left if you're going toward Wilcox from Dooly(down the hill)??  The reason I ask is cause the road actually runs east and west right there.  Also, by small planted pines, do you mean the ones that are about 12 feet tall??

Also, if can you remember if it was an extended cab red z71? And did it look like the four-wheeler had been off the trailer, cause I didn't hear one that morning and I don't know anyone on our club that would have had one.  The reason I'm asking all these specific questions is cause we have a guy on our club that trys to be sneaky and he's actually been caught hunting over bait a couple of times.

Where do you hunt at up there in Dooly?


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tampa*

We camp on the Wilcox county side right there about 1/4 mile past the bridge on the left.  You'll see our gate there and that's our camper there on the left.  If there's ever a green ford explorer or a white 250 sitting there then that's me or my dad.  Stop by and talk with us sometime.  We have a couple of floridians on our club that are from jacksonville.  


Sorry to keep picking but if this guy killed a big deer, we'll probably never find out (probably killed it over bait or something).


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tampa*

Unless there is a big difference in those 4 or 5 miles, they're telling you wrong about the rut.  It should be going good by the end of this week and throughout the next.  By Thanksgiving, its about over at our place.  I've probably only seen about 2 or 3 bucks chasing during Thanksgiving and we've been hunting this piece of land for about 10 years.  I talked to a deputy in Dooly county the other day and he is already seeing a few bucks being hit. Unfortunately, I've got to make a couple trips for school, and I'll probably miss out on our entire rut this year.  I'll be back up the weekend before thanksgiving week, so if you'll be there stop by. 

By the way, thanks for the info on the deer. I heard a doe blowing like a buck was running her and she wasn't ready.  It ran off down towards where I heard that shot, but like I said, this guy is sneaky and we have to pry and pry to get any info from him and usually end up with about 3 different stories.  I saw a few legal bucks back opening weekend, but all looked like young bucks so I let them walk.  One was about an 18 inch wide 8-pointer with short (4-5) tines and this might be the deer he shot.  I was wrong about his truck, I forgot he got a new one.  Now he drives a Green Z-71.  Anyway, I was just hoping this would refresh your memory.  I did a little detective work about noon and found some blood where he usually parks, so I figured he killed something.  Just hate it was a buck..

Thanks again,
David


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tampa*

Hey, I just looked at your hunting clubs web page.  I read the rules and then looked at the harvest data from last year and was wondering if these rules were just initiated this year because it seemed a lot of smaller bucks (3,4, and 5 pointers) were killed last year. 

Anyway, just wondering?


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 10, 2004)

*The rut*

I just got back from my Dooly county lease which borders Pulaski and Houston counties.The bucks were not in rut yet I saw several and the hocks were not black and their necks were not swelled. I was there from the 4th -8th and we saw plenty of deer but they were young 8's and smaller. I also saw A 10 pointer that was killed on the property beside ours and he definitely was not in rut I believe he was just waiting on the does. He was killed walking a rub line. I did notice the Does were fluffing there tails up and peeing in numerous scrapes. The scrapes were not real defined yet either. Since the bucks were not ready we went ahead and thinned out the hog population killing 5 of those pesky varmints. I believe this weekend should be awesome up through thanksgiving. Good Luck from another florida boy.


----------



## Deano (Jan 18, 2005)

*parham road*

Do any of you dooly county hunters, hunt around 257 and parham road ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 1, 2005)

We hunt about a mile from Lilly off of five star rd.


----------



## Tommy12 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dooly County*

I just picked up 125 acres in Dooly county, and I was wondering if anyone had any info on that county.I heard that is a great county to hunt in,but I just wanted to hear it from someone that has hunted down there before.


----------



## redpredator (Mar 31, 2005)

I Hunt On The East Side Of 75 Off State Rd 230 In Dooly County.have Been For Four Years Now.dont See Alot Of Deer But They Are Usually Pretty Good When I Do.several Hogs In That Area.have Yet To Take A Good Buck.friend Of Mine Has Killed A Nice 7 Pointer And Nice 10 Pointer.good Luck This Season.


----------



## edge (Apr 2, 2005)

*Dooly*

I hunted in Dooly for 4 years. Our overall results were: lower overall deer population compared to Meriwether, Taylor, and Schley where I have also hunted (now semi-permanently in Schley). The deer you see are big deer and we usually saw roughly the same number of bucks and does. In other words, we were almost as likely to see a buck as a doe. The bucks have been big bodied and decent antlers. Very definate rut period for two or three weeks before Thanksgiving. On our different properties in Dooly, hogs seemed more numerous than deer, and were destructive to food plots. They were a nuisance. If you have some good ground, plant some real good plots and hunt the grassy roads and crossings, and the thick stuff is usually torn up with buck sign. Why did I leave? Now we have more deer and no or very few hogs. Our deer sightings are up, and we harvested some nice bucks and one really nice 9 pointer. We have more rolling land instead of flat. 

Are you in a good county? Sure you are...the statistics say Dooly and Macon, for trophy bucks. 

Enjoy your lease!!

erifle


----------



## Tommy12 (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks everyone,looking forward to this season.


----------



## gaboy219 (May 5, 2005)

I have hunted in dooly county on some private land a farmer i know owns off 230. seen some good bucks and a lot of does.hunted one mornin before x-mas had a decent 6 pt walk 10 yards in front of me, and then an 8pt with a 17 inch spread and 2 does. My buddy killed a 150 b/c deer out there 2 years ago.


----------

